# Mandy Capristo sorgt für Sex-Appeal bei DSDS



## Claudia (4 Okt. 2014)

*Mandy Capristo sorgt für Sex-Appeal bei DSDS*

*Von MARK PITTELKAU, JOHN PUTHENPURACKAL *

_Sie fing als Casting-Kandidatin an – jetzt sitzt sie selber in der Jury!_
*Sängerin Mandy Capristo (24, „The Way I Like It“) wird Jurorin bei „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“.*
GLAMOUR-GIRL UNTER MÄNNERN!
*Zugegeben: Eigentlich sollte ja Heino (75) für den Sex-Appeal in der 12. „DSDS“-Staffel mit Pop-Titan Dieter Bohlen (60) zuständig sein.*

_Aber irgendwie dachte man sich bei RTL wohl, dass Deutschlands erfolgreichste Casting-Show ein paar zusätzliche XX-Chromosomen vertragen könnte._
*Die Dreharbeiten starten nächste Woche mit öffentlichen Castings in Köln.*

*BILD erfuhr: RTL wollte Mandy schon 2013 in die „DSDS“-Jury holen. Doch sie sagte aus privaten Gründen ab. Angeblich wollte sie nicht mit ihrem Ex-Freund Kay One (30) auftreten. Auch ihr Freund Mesut Özil soll damals gegen ihre Teilnahme gewesen sein.*
Jetzt kann Mandy (Papa Italiener, Mama Deutsche) beweisen, dass sie nicht nur als Sängerin etwas drauf hat – sie ist das einzige „Monrose“-Mitglied, das es nach Auflösung der Girl-Band 2011 allein geschafft hat. Ihr erstes Solo-Album „Grace“ kam auf Platz 8 der Charts.
*Und was sagt sie selber? Mandy Capristo zu BILD: „Nach acht Jahren Erfahrung in der Musikbranche fühle ich mich so weit, diese verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe zu übernehmen. Es liegt mir viel daran, Deutschlands beste Stimme zu finden.“*

Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## naomianal (5 Okt. 2014)

so heiss hrrr


----------



## Skype (5 Okt. 2014)

Wollte schon sagen hä? Aber das ist ja DSDS ^^


----------



## taytay (8 Okt. 2014)

mal sehn wird bestimmt wieder eine scheiss staffel


----------



## Balkan (23 Dez. 2014)

Lohnt sich aber bestimmt, allein wegen der Mandy einzuschalten ...


----------



## kueber1 (13 Jan. 2015)

die ist echt scharf! War schon meine Favoritin bei Monroose


----------



## captainfuture (8 März 2015)

Ich muss zugeben, ich schaus nicht nur wegen Mandy. Es hat echt auch witzige aber auch super Sänger dabei...


----------



## taxicomet (10 März 2015)

tolle bilder


----------



## ketzekes (20 Aug. 2015)

Naja ist ansichtssache!


----------

